# Beneful?????



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi! 

I just started my pups on Beneful has anyone tried it before?
My dusty has been throwing up this morning but I'm no sure if its the food. 

I also have a pup and was wondering if there are any simple recipes to make them homemade food.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi--Beneful is one of the worst foods out there. It wouldn't surpise me if that's what's making your dog sick. Nothing your going to find in the grocery store is any good. But that's okay, you've already found this food subforum and it's a great place to start and just read read read. It really helped me understand what some of the good foods were, ingredients, ect when I first joined. There's lots of info, but it's worth the time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There are much better quality foods than Beneful. Do a search on this site, and you'll find a lot of great articles. Naturally, everyone has their personal favorites, but look at the ingredients to tell you about the quality. 

This is a good site to start you off, but like I said, check the archives of this site:

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you! I feel like a bad mommy! I know I will learn a lot in this forum and thank you for your help!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no you're not at all! Just the fact that you joined and are looking for info is great! Bad doggy parents wouldn't care to learn, and you do! Perri wasn't on a very good food either when I joined, but this site really helped me too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thank you! I feel like a bad mommy! I know I will learn a lot in this forum and thank you for your help![/B]


You're not a bad mommie.







A lot of people think it's a good food, until you know how to look. Just make sure to transition slowly - like 1/2 old food, 1/2 new food, for a couple of days to a week, their tummies are very sensitive, as you already know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beneful, like other pet food sold in grocery stores, is made from the waste from the human food industry. I recommend that anyone choosing a pet food read this article from the Animal Protection Institute:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...et_Food_API.htm

Then look at the ingredients in Beneful:

http://www.beneful.com/products/original.aspx

It contains corn which is a cheap filler. In this case it's not even a filler, it's the main ingredient.

It also contains chicken by product meal which is defined by AAFCO as:

Chicken by-product meal consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.

Chicken by-product meal is considered an inferior source of protein.

There was also just a problem with Beneful a few months ago:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=20185&hl=

There are some really good foods out there that are a better choice. We've had a lot of discussions about foods. Here are a few:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...882&hl=food

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=20677&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=16254&hl=


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you! 

I have some Grandma Lucy's upset stomach treats I think that wil comfort him, it always does.

I had no I idea, about beneful I would buy it because of the salmon dusty loves salmon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thank you!
> 
> I have some Grandma Lucy's upset stomach treats I think that wil comfort him, it always does.
> 
> I had no I idea, about beneful I would buy it because of the salmon dusty loves salmon.[/B]


This is a great salmon treat - Bonnie loves it!

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Lak...ats/160006.aspx


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

You have come to the right place for loads of great information...Deuce eats Eukanuba Puppy, but we are in the process of trying to get him on a better food..He is so picky!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

You're not a bad puppy mom, the way these foods are marketed its only natural for us to assume they are safe. You are a great mom for looking out for something better. If he likes salmon, you might look into Solid Gold. I haven't looked at all the formulas, but the one Bella is on has salmon I know, her's is meant for adults though.


----------

